# Angaben bei Stromzählern



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

Hätte mal kurz eine Frage. Was bedeuten die Zahlen in den Klammen bei Stromzählern.
z.b. 230V AC, 5 (25) A, 50 Hz 
Auf was bezieht sich die 25 bzw die 5 Ampere


Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 März 2005)

Hallo,
Angabe der Stromstärken
Generell werden auf dem Leistungsschild eines Elektrizitätszählers zwei Stromstärken angegeben,
z. B. 10(60) A, wobei es sich bei der ersten Angabe um den sogenannten Nennstrom und bei der
zweiten um den Grenzstrom handelt.
Nennstrom
Der Nennstrom hat vorwiegend prüftechnische Bedeutung, da die bei der Eichung vorgeschriebenen
Prüfpunkte in Prozent vom Nennstrom angegeben werden,
z. B. Anlaufprüfung (Induktionszähler)
vorgeschriebener Prüfpunkt: 0,5 % · IN (IN = 10 A)
Beispiel: Zähler 10(60) A; Spannung 230 V
Anlaufleistung je Phase: PA = 0,005 · IN · UN
PA = 0,005 · 10 A · 230 V
PA = 11 W
Grenzstrom
Der in Klammern angegebene Wert, z. B. (60) A, gibt den messtechnischen Grenzwert an, d. h., bis
zu diesem Wert hält der Zähler seine vorgeschriebene Messgenauigkeit auch bei Dauerlast ein. Bei
Überschreitung dieses Wertes vergrößerte sich der Messfehler.
Da diese Zähler thermisch höher ausgelegt sind, dürfen sie auch ständig mit dem Grenzstrom belastet
werden!

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

vielen dank. Hast mir sehr geholfen
Danke


----------

